# Circa 1935. Please identify & provide value



## Paigen (Aug 6, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone could identify and give me an estimate on how much it's worth. We think it's a 1935 but we aren't positive


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 6, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 7, 2015)

Wow, killer trike. One of the best I've seen lately.


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 7, 2015)

Welcome to the CABE. Tons of great info here,just takes a little research.


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 7, 2015)

I would say '35 is a good estimate give or take a couple years. Value 2-300 dollars range. The 3 fender trikes of this vintage tend to be more desirable/valuable. Nice trike [emoji4] contact me if interested in selling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 8, 2015)

It a 1935 skippy. Cool rare trike.   I have one too looks like yours has some kind of cover on the front. I might be interested in it if you decide to sell it.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 8, 2015)

*Love the mini "Aerocycle" Troxel seat!  Killer little trikey!*


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 8, 2015)

Beautiful original condition. Terrific find! 

Dave


----------



## Paigen (Aug 10, 2015)

How do you go about shipping it so it doesn't get ruined?


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 10, 2015)

You'll have to construct a box out of heavy material. Remove the bars, neck and  seat


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 10, 2015)

What is your location?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

